# Gestational Surrogacy



## Guppy051708

Ladies,

I think I am on the other end of the spectrum of this as i know many are looking for a surrogate to carry their sweet baby, however, I want to be THE surrogate! :cloud9: I love being pregnant and I want to bless someone with their baby :flow: I was just wondering if anyone could share with me your experience as a surrogate. I have been in touch with Circle Surrogacy in Boston, Mass (Im from the States). Can't wait to start! I applied but was denied on account of im still BFing my LO, but once I stop BFing they want me to start a hormonal BC. Any advice and experiences would be appreciated! :flower:


----------



## CourtneyD

I'd love to hear how this goes for you. I loved being pregnant and wonder if that is something I could really do? Good luck to you


----------



## Guppy051708

I will keep you up to date and you can follow my journal :D
We are DEF going through with it! :dance: Just talked to the agency today!!! I should be pregnant within 4-6 months!!!! 
I have to wait another 3 because you have to be at least 6 months postpartum plus it will take 3 months to get matched and everything. So by the time we get a match and the paperwork completed we will be able to start the transfer process in early March . Im super excited. And if you're interested in the agency i am going through its out of Boston and they cover travel and all that stuff too! So you could totally do it! Its called The Center for Surrogacy and Egg Donation (CSED). Let me know if you decide to do it! We can be BnBs first Gestational Surrogacy Bump Buddies :friends: I am also friends with another couple and they went through Simple Surrogacy and really enjoyed their experience.


----------



## AriannasMama

Exciting! I loved being pregnant too but I don't think I'd be strong enough to do that, I'd bond too much with the baby.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I think what you are doing is such a wounderful thing! You will make a couple extremely happy!


----------



## tagisit11487

This is such a sweet, amazing thing to do! Good luck with the pregnancy! :)


----------



## alisurro

Good luck!! :D

Just remember, surrogacy can be a HUGE hurry up.. NOW WAIT! type of process. I remember being anxious during my first journey though. It really is an exciting time. As I tell people, surrogacy is the most difficult yet also the most rewarding thing I've done in my life (besides being a parent to three awesome kiddos). :)


----------



## BabyBumm

Amazing! I'd love to be a host surrogate.
I may look into it next year...


----------



## gueyilla1985

i have been reading about surragacy, and i really think when me and my hubby are done having kids i want to do it. he is like no way!! but i dont know what to do because i really feel its something i want to do. he does not want to because we are having a hard time getting pregnant now and he does not want me to go thru so many pregnancies. how do i explain to him that this is what i want to do?


----------



## nostalgicsam

Lovely that you'd like to be a surrogate  Good Luck


----------



## Guppy051708

well we went through 4 different couples. Almost had one, but then found out that i have postpartum thyroiditis and so now i am eliminated for the time being. Maybe at some other point in my life i will be able to persue this avenue, but not now :cry:
Oh well, think we will try for our own :hugs:


----------



## nostalgicsam

Oh no sorry to hear this, I hope it can be treated and managed for you HUGS


----------



## Guppy051708

thanks hun :friends:


----------



## Guppy051708

Wow, just stumbled across my old thread!

Excited to announce that we are finally in a place to move forward with GS! 
We have relocated recently, quite far (500 miles) so I will be doing research on agencies. But now that we are done having children and my health seems sorted out, we are exploring this avenue more.


----------

